# Can I switch Champione SL casette to 12/27 ?



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Bought a Champione SL recently, very happy but gearing is just slightly high.

Can I switch the 11/24stock Ultegra Casette for a 12/27 without major issues ?

Thanks !


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Simple answer yes. You may need a new chain as the 11/24 will be too short. What cranks are on it? Standard or compact?


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

*Compact*

Thanks.... It's a FSA compact crank 50/34 or 36, not sure, new biek and it isn't with me !

Maybe easier to switch the small ring for a 34 if it's a 36, right ? Or will going from 11/23/ to 12/27 make a bigger difference than going from 36 to 34 on the front ?

Bottom line - just need a slightly lower gearing for climbing than I have right now...

Thanks again for the advice.....


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I did exactly that, with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

You mean you switched the casette ? Or the front small ring ?

Thanks so much for your help.....


----------

